
Meet the Bros of /r/WallStreetBets Who Lose Thousands of $ Day–And Brag About It - paulpauper
http://time.com/money/5405922/wall-street-bets/
======
anoncoward111
What is going on in WSB is quite complex. You have:

1) Patsies who believe WSB advice and lose everything

2) Degenerate gamblers

3) People who photoshop fake gains/losses for teh lulz

As a result it is one giant exercise in delusion and I feel bad only for the
people who lose a year's pay on options that have a 0.1% chance of breaking
even.

~~~
talltimtom
You also have people who completely truthfully make a killing, not tricks no
dishonesty. The thing is if you have people betting not up and down on the
same thing and betting big, then somebody has to win, and more often then not
the winners will post their story, leading to a biased image of a group that
wins more than it loses.

~~~
anoncoward111
Most of people doing the winning on options trading are the big institutions
writing the options to the punters :(

~~~
rue
The house always wins.

------
thoughtpol
The tagline is 4chan combined with a Bloomberg terminal

